# Is the Dx of HTN sufficient medical necessity for 93000?



## sbrown64 (May 8, 2009)

Situation:

new patient, has a hx of HTN, physician wants an EKG - there is no complaint - just the hx of HTN and the physician thinks it is related to 'white coat syndrome'

Thoughts?

Thanks - Schawn


----------



## deeva456 (May 8, 2009)

Hello,

Absolutely, hx of HTN is a valid reason to have an EKG done. We do one for almost every new patient visit or consultation . It's important since uncontrolled or unmanaged HTN can lead to stroke & heart attack,also the doctor needs to establish a baseline EKG should the patients HTN worsen or new symptoms occur.   Both HTN 401.1-401.9  and 796.4 are on the Medicare LCD list L28255. 

I hope this help answer your question,

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

